# comment agrandir la police d'écran



## ppiloua (14 Août 2010)

bonjour,

J'utilise mon mac connecté à un téléviseur pour regarder la télévision via une clé usb tuner elgato.

Je suis connecté au téléviseur via la péritel car il ne possède pas de HDMI

L'image télé est donc une copie d'écran.

Je lis mal ce qui est écrit sur le poste de tv

est-il possible d'agrandir la police de l'écran pour avoir une lecture possible sur la télé.

Ceci est d'autant plus important que je vais acquérir un macmini pour la tv, si je ne peux pas lire les infos sur l'écran, je serai embêté

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## MacSedik (15 Août 2010)

Salut, 

Tu peut agrandir la taille des caractère en allant dans Préférences système> Accès universel, ou par exemple quand tu es sur Safari tu peut utiliser cmd et + ou - pour agrandir ou réduire la taille des caractères.


----------



## ppiloua (15 Août 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu peut agrandir la taille des caractère en allant dans Préférences système> Accès universel, ou par exemple quand tu es sur Safari tu peut utiliser cmd et + ou - pour agrandir ou réduire la taille des caractères.



Merci pour la réponse, je vais mettre cela en oeuvre.

Je vais ainsi voir si cela a aussi un effet sur ce qui es écrit sur la programmation TV (avec elgado)

Je me permets une deuxième question :

Lorsque je veux écrire (à la souris) j'utilise le clavier virtuel mais je n'ai que les lettres. Comment accéder aux chiffres ?

Merci de votre aide


----------

